# Sustain Pedal does not work when using my Release Sample Script



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 17, 2007)

First of all: did you, in Instrument Options | Controller tab, select "MIDI Controller #64 (Sustain pedal) acts as" "Controller only" or "Sustain pedal+controller"?


----------



## MCChris (May 17, 2007)

Hi there,

it is set to "Sustain pedal+controller".


----------



## kotori (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Please be aware that upon release of the held key 'on release' can be triggered twice: once when the key is released and once again when the pedal is released. For this reason you need to wrap the code in 'on release' like this:
``*on release*
````*if* CC[64] < 64``_{ if the pedal is note pressed ... }_
``````_{ do release handling here }_
````*end if*
``*end on*


Could it be that you issue a note_off($EVENT_ID) at the first time the release callback is run? I don't remember if it's necessary to do ignore_event($EVENT_ID) when the pedal is pressed, but I guess you could try that as well.
Furthermore if your release groups have the release trigger button activated you need to use the SET_CONDITION preprocessor directive to turn off the internal release script, see the manual. If your release groups are setup like normal groups this is not necessary. I hope this helps.

Nils


----------



## MCChris (May 18, 2007)

Hi Nils, 

thanks for your help. I'm gonna try this in a couple of minutes. 
Another thing I am thinking about:
can one say "when pedal is pressed" - "ignore note off" or say "hold note[pressed note(s)]?

This is really strange, I let the skript work but I took the whole "on release [...] end on" part out. Still the pedal does not work as it should. So I have the following in my skript(I made a short form and wrote some things in here):

on note

disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS)
allow_group(0) 

if($EVENT_VELOCITY > 126 )
$attack_id := 5 
end if
if($EVENT_VELOCITY [between 121 und 126] )
$attack_id := 4 
end if
if($EVENT_VELOCITY > etc )
$attack_id := 3 
end if
if($EVENT_VELOCITY > etc )
$attack_id := 2 
end if
if($EVENT_VELOCITY > etc )
$attack_id := 1 
end if
if($EVENT_VELOCITY < 54 )
$attack_id := 0
end if

end on

Now, when I take some of these if parts off, the pedal will slowly start to work, which actually means if I have only one attack id declared, the pedal will work as it should for some seconds but after some time will not hold any notes any more (but is still pressed). If I'll take more attack ids in (2 or 3), the pedal will work only eventually (sometimes notes are held, sometimes not). If I have alle attack ids in the skript, I can only hold the notes I play immediately with the pedal! So if I press a note, hold it and then push the pedal this single note (or chord) will be held. All other things won't do. 

I don't what is happening here and I cannot find a reason for this.


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 18, 2007)

CHristian,

I might be easier to spot what is going on if you post a complete version of the part of the script that causes cc64 to malfunction. 
If I understand it right, when using your script, the notes will terminate when the key is released, even if cc64 >64?


----------



## MCChris (May 20, 2007)

Hi, 

here's my complete skript. It is saved as a zip-file and you must rename it as a *.txt-file to open it.

You are right - when the key is released (and the cc64 > 64) there is no "sustain" function. Anyhow, I didn't find out how to make it work...

Perhaps you have a idea how to make it work,

Greetings


----------



## Big Bob (May 20, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Before we try to discuss the sustain pedal problem, I've taken the liberty of simplifying your script so it will be a little easier to see what is going on. So, please review this more compact version to see if I have accurately translated the function (I wouldn't want to throw the baby out with the bathwater :wink: ). BTW do you have Nils' KScript Editor?

Here's my simplified version of your script. For now I left out the sustain pedal stuff.
*on init*
``*declare* polyphonic $attack_id
``*declare* $rel_group
``*declare* %rel_vel[6] := (0,50,80,100,110,120)
``*declare* !TimeZone[7]
````!TimeZone[1] := "0 - 0.260"
````!TimeZone[2] := "0.260 - 0.988"
````!TimeZone[3] := "0.988 - 1.94"
````!TimeZone[4] := "1.94 - 3.4"
````!TimeZone[5] := "3.4 - 5.5"
````!TimeZone[6] := "5.5 - 7.8"
*end on* _{ init }_

*on note*
``disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS)
``allow_group(find_group("Attack")) 
``*select* ($EVENT_VELOCITY)
````*case* 127
``````$attack_id := 5
````*case* 110 *to* 126
``````$attack_id := 4
````*case* 82 *to* 109
``````$attack_id := 3
````*case* 54 *to* 81
``````$attack_id := 2
````*case* 26 *to* 53
``````$attack_id := 1
````*case* 0 *to* 25
``````$attack_id := 0
``*end select*
``message("Attack " & $attack_id)
*end on* _{ note }_

*on release*
``*if* ($attack_id # 0)
````disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS)
````*select*(%NOTE_DURATION[$EVENT_NOTE])
``````*case* 1 *to* 260000
````````$rel_group := 1
``````*case* 260001 *to* 988000
````````$rel_group := 2
``````*case* 988001 *to* 1936000
````````$rel_group := 3````
``````*case* 1936001 *to* 3397000
````````$rel_group := 4````
``````*case* 3397001 *to* 5500000
````````$rel_group := 5````
``````*case* 5500001 *to* 7800000
````````$rel_group := 6 
````*end select*
````allow_group($rel_group)``
````message("Attack ID " & $attack_id & ": " & !TimeZone[$rel_group] & " sec Release")``
````play_note($EVENT_NOTE,%rel_vel[$attack_id],0,1000000)
``*end if*
*end on* _{ release }_

Let me know if you agree that this is functionally equivalent to yours.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (May 20, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Another thought just popped into my head. Since you are triggering the release samples for 1 second and the samples themselves may be longer than that (even if they are silent after 1 second), the RCB will most likely also be triggered again after each release sample plays for 1 second. Your RCB handling code should also ignore these triggers. Here's one way to do that:

*on init* 
``*declare* polyphonic $attack_id 
``*declare* $rel_group 
``*declare* %rel_vel[6] := (0,50,80,100,110,120) 
``*declare* !TimeZone[7] 
````!TimeZone[1] := "0 - 0.260" 
````!TimeZone[2] := "0.260 - 0.988" 
````!TimeZone[3] := "0.988 - 1.94" 
````!TimeZone[4] := "1.94 - 3.4"
````!TimeZone[5] := "3.4 - 5.5" 
````!TimeZone[6] := "5.5 - 7.8" 
``*declare* $rel_id
``message("")
*end on* _{ init }_ 

*on note* 
``disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS) 
``allow_group(find_group("Attack")) 
``*select* ($EVENT_VELOCITY) 
````*case* 127 
``````$attack_id := 5 
````*case* 110 *to* 126 
``````$attack_id := 4 
````*case* 82 *to* 109 
``````$attack_id := 3 
````*case* 54 *to* 81 
``````$attack_id := 2 
````*case* 26 *to* 53 
``````$attack_id := 1 
````*case* 0 *to* 25 
``````$attack_id := 0 
``*end select* 
``message("Attack " & $attack_id) 
*end on* _{ note }_ 

*on release* 
``*if* (($attack_id # 0) *and* (%CC[64] < 64) *and* (%EVENT_PAR[3] # 1234))
````disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS) 
````*select*(%NOTE_DURATION[$EVENT_NOTE]) 
``````*case* 1 *to* 260000 
````````$rel_group := 1 
``````*case* 260001 *to* 988000 
````````$rel_group := 2 
``````*case* 988001 *to* 1936000 
````````$rel_group := 3`````
``````*case* 1936001 *to* 3397000 
````````$rel_group := 4`````
``````*case* 3397001 *to* 5500000 
````````$rel_group := 5`````
``````*case* 5500001 *to* 7800000 
````````$rel_group := 6 
````*end select* 
````allow_group($rel_group)```
````message("Attack ID " & $attack_id & ": " & !TimeZone[$rel_group] & " sec Release")```
````$rel_id := play_note($EVENT_NOTE,%rel_vel[$attack_id],0,1000000)
````set_event_par($rel_id,3,1234)
``*end if* 
*end on* _{ release }_ 



By tagging each generated release sample (using the EP[3] = 1234) you can distinguish when an RCB is triggered by a release sample note ending and avoid processing it. I also forgot to mention that you want to make the attack_id variable polyphonic if you intend to play more than one note at a time. Otherwise each new note that you hit will overwrite the prior attack_id (possibly before you release it).

Hope this helps.

God Bless,

Bob


**Edit**
PS I'm going offline now for the rest of the day. I'll check back in tomorrow (Monday) morning to see how you're doing. BTW I'm in the US and it's now about 6:30 PM here.


----------



## MCChris (May 21, 2007)

Hi there,

thanks - the two skripts you posted are working. The pedal does, too. The only thing I noticed:

The pedal only works when the note(s) are played first (and still are down) and then the pedal is pushed. If you play some following notes (pedal still pushed), these won't be sustained. So with the skript update you can only sustain the "first-played-notes". If you do it the other way - push the pedal and play some notes afterwards, no notes are held. 

Is there any possibility to handle this? It will probably be interesting too to have the release samples played when releasing the pedal too (no only when one's finger will lift). of course this sample should only be played once (even if the key is played more than once).

Thanks for your help, 

Christian

PS: I only have the Kontakt 2 Skript Language PDF which is not too helpful - is there a "bigger" document out which contains and explains more functions?


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'm sorry but I don't experience the problem you are describing with the sustain pedal. It doesn't make any difference here whether I hold the pedal down first or the keys and, while the pedal is down I can add notes and they sustain as well.

I don't actually have any instrument handy with the same configuration as yours, so let me try to throw one together. Do I presume correctly that you have group 0 named Attack and then you have 6 other groups (1 to 6) that contain your release samples? Is there anything special about these groups? I think what I will do is simply take a one-group instrument and clone the single group 6 more times. Then I'll rename group zero so it has the name 'Attack'.

Let me do that and then retest and then I'll get back to you.

God Bless,

Bob

BTW Have you trie Nil's KSP tutorial? 

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/tutorial/


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'm afraid I still can't repro your problem. Just so were talking about the same thing, why don't you use the same instrument that I'm using. Here's how to make it.

Go into the Kontakt 2 Library, 05 - Organs and Harpsichord and find the instrument named 1960s E-Organ.nki. This is a simple instrument with looped sustain samples and only one group. Save a copy of this instrument under a different name to preserve the original. Then, edit the renamed copy as follows. Copy the 'default group' and paste it 6 times (with samples). Then, rename group 0 as 'Attack' and then rename groups 1 to 6 something like 'Rls 1', Rls 2, .. Rls 6.

Now load the last script I posted but before you hit Apply and save this new instrument, in the RCB edit the note parameter of play_note, changing it from $EVENT_NOTE to $EVENT_NOTE+12. This is just so you will be able to distinguish the sound of release notes from the parent notes (the release samples will now play an octave higher).

Now with this instrument, run your tests and when you have a simple procedure that demonstrates the problem you are reporting, post it so I can try to repeat it here.

God Bless,

Bob

BTW re:


> PS: I only have the Kontakt 2 Skript Language PDF which is not too helpful - is there a "bigger" document out which contains and explains more functions?



The K2 KSP manual (with its addendums for 2.1 and 2.2) is already very complete. While it may not be the easiest document to understand, it does cover everything as far as I know. While you may find that Nils' Tutorial is easier to follow (it may not be as comprehensive, yet). What is it you think is missing in the KSP manual?


----------



## MCChris (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

I think I'm giong to try my patch at a friend's Kontakt version, might be that mine is not working alright. At least it does confuse me a little that you don't seem to have sustain problems.

Yes, I have Nils' editor and my Kontakt system is configured "normal", everything is set so it should run properly.

I'm hoping I don't stress you too much, 

at least I am very happy that you can help me,

Greetings

Chris


----------



## Big Bob (May 21, 2007)

Hey Chris,

You don't stress me at all :D . But I still think you should make up the instrument that I described in my last post. It could just as well be something about your instrument settings as anything else. If you make up the instrument I suggested, we could eliminate that variable. Then if you still have a problem, I should be able to repeat it here. Working with two totally different instruments often leads to different results and oftentimes much confusion.

But, it's up to you. I'm just trying to be helpful and, I'm always curious about unresolved release pedal problems. In any case, I'm going to be going offline now for the day so I'll check back again in the morning to see how you're doing.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## MCChris (May 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I tried my patch on a friend's version but somehow it does not have a constant "sustain" triggering. It only works out as I wrote in my message above. Could you perhaps send me a patch of this nki-file?

Anyway, here's another question: can you tell me how to define the mod-wheel as a controller which controls the volume of all groups so I can emulate a volume knob/slider with this controller?

Thanks,

Christian


----------



## MCChris (May 27, 2007)

Might be that it doesn't work right because I installed it on my macbook pro. I have an older version of kontakt and I don't have a 2.2 update.

I'll try it on my pc and posting soon how it works out.

Christian


----------



## MCChris (May 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I just tried my patch on my pc (not the macbook pro) and it still doesn't work. I don't know why. 

But when reading your skript I have some questions:

what does
- polyphonic mean?
- !Timezone mean (the exclamation mark)?
- event_par[3]#1234 mean?
the # in (attack_id # 0)?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## MCChris (May 27, 2007)

Hi there, it's me again.

I buildt exactly the same patch you described (1960s organ), but it won't work. If the pedal is pressed, then the key I held until pressing is sustained, but every other key (which is pressed) afterwards just won't be held. It's a little confusing, but perhaps you find a reason for it...


----------



## Big Bob (May 27, 2007)

MCChris @ Sun May 27 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just tried my patch on my pc (not the macbook pro) and it still doesn't work. I don't know why.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

When you save something in a polyphonic variable in the NCB (note callback), each note event that does this is given its own private copy of that variable. This is so when you reference such a variable in the RCB (release callback), you will get the copy tied to the event that triggered the RCB. See page 33 of the KSP guide.

Variables prefixed with ! (such as !Timezone) are string arrays.

# is a relational operator that the KSP uses to mean 'not equal to'. Thus, event_par[3]#1234 is a boolean expression meaning that event parameter 3 is not equal to 1234.

The questions you are asking here are rather fundamental so, perhaps you ought to study the KSP manual a little more thoroughly. It must be very difficult trying to write a script without knowing some of these elementary things.

I'm also getting a little confused as to just what script you are running and on what version of K2. Please be a little more specific. Are you running the last script I posted or are you running 'your' script? As to sending you the .nki of the 60's organ, I probably shouldn't distribute the instrument, at least not with the samples, besides, the file would be too big to attach to this post. Is there some reason why you can't just throw the instrument together yourself? I gave you the recipe in a prior post. Would it do you any good if I simply posted the instrument without the samples? (You should have the samples as part of your K2 library).

God Bless,

Bob


EDIT
PS I guess you posted while I was responding. Since you have now created the instrument, let me take a few moments to digest what you just said.


----------



## Big Bob (May 27, 2007)

MCChris @ Sun May 27 said:


> Hi there, it's me again.
> 
> I buildt exactly the same patch you described (1960s organ), but it won't work. If the pedal is pressed, then the key I held until pressing is sustained, but every other key (which is pressed) afterwards just won't be held. It's a little confusing, but perhaps you find a reason for it...



Hi Chris,

Again, you aren't saying what script you are using. I'm doing my testing with the last script I posted for you. Are you running K2 standalone or in some sequencer? Just so we are on the same page, run standalone (and if you have K2 on a PC, use that because I'm running on a pc). The more things we get the same about our setups, the easier this ought to be.

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (May 27, 2007)

Hi Chris,

One last suggestion. Try this very simple test (running standalone, with my last script and the 60's organ instrument).

1. Depress and hold down the sustain pedal.

2. Hit and release C3 (middle C).

3. Count 2 seconds and then hit and release E3.

4. Count 2 more seconds and then release the sustain pedal.

You should hear c3 sounding after step 2. Then you should hear both c3 and e3 sounding after step 3. After step 4, you should hear c4 and e4 for 2 seconds (these are the release groups).

Now, are you hearing something different? If so, we seem to have a mystery. 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## MCChris (May 28, 2007)

Hey there,

I made up the instrument you said and loaded it up, so you can download it here:

http://www.cfrentzen.de/media/1960release.nki (www.cfrentzen.de/media/1960release.nki)

Please try it on your computer and let me know whether it works or not. I included some samples (it is a monolith) but I've actually made it a little easier (there is one sample for each key and each group and there are only two playable keys. that makes 2x 7 samples) so you can try the pedal test with them. It should actually be enough to find out whether the patch works on your version or not. AT least at mine it doesn't.

Here's the test:

1. Depress and hold down the sustain pedal.

2. Hit and release the low E (don't know what E that is).

3. Count 2 seconds and then hit and release the F next to the low E.

4. Count 2 more seconds and then release the sustain pedal.

What do you hear?


----------



## Big Bob (May 28, 2007)

HI Chris,

I tried your instrument and your suggested test (except that the instrument you sent me uses the keys F1,F#1, not E and F, but I assume that shouldn't matter).

I hear what I would expect to hear. At step 2, I hear a low-pitched note that sustains after I release the key. Then after step 3 I hear both the low F and F# sustaining. Then after step 4, I hear groups 4 and 5 producing a 'thump' sound (and, I see their groups light up in the group editor as these release samples play).

If this is what you get, then I guess I don't understand what you are expecting to hear. If this isn't what you get, what do you get?

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## MCChris (May 30, 2007)

Hi there,

now we should call it a mystery. At least I'm not hearing what you hear. It's the same thing as I already posted in my messages above. I only have one way the pedal works and that is:
1. press some keys and hold them
2. press the pedal
3. release the keys
4. these notes are sustained
5. (when releasing the pedal there is no sound!)

Any other way (1. press the pedal 2. play some keys) will not work. And there are no release samples played at all when I release the pedal.

Chris


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Very strange indeed! Are you running the latest K2 version? Are you running standalone? If not, we may be comparing apples and oranges. 

Maybe someone else who is reading this thread could download your little instrument and try this test to see what they get. If so, post your results guys.

Is there some possibility that your version of K2 has become corrupted? Does anyone else have a clue as to why Chris gets the results he's getting?

I'm afraid I've done about all I can do at this point, sorry it didn't help.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## MCChris (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi there,

Yes, I am working with the standalone version. But there is no difference with kontakt when using it as cubase vst plugin.

I've tried something else. Though I have version 2.1 an not the actual 2.2 I tried the native instruments kontakt demo on their page. Now the sustain pedal works fine with the demo. The only thing that still doesn't happen is the release samples which should come after releasing the sustain pedal. On the NI page it is said that the demo is a full version which has all options. Except it has a time limit (one session closes itself after 30 minutes). It still seems strange, but at least I made a little step forward!

Let me know what you think,

Chris


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'm afraid that your statements are a little contradictory. 'The sustain pedal *works fine *with the demo' and then 'The only thing that still doesn't happen is the release samples which should come after releasing the sustain pedal. '

If releasing the sustain pedal *doesn't trigger the release samples*, the sustain pedal *isn't working fine!*

Have you tried inserting the MIDI analyzer script after the script that's giving you trouble? Maybe your pedal isn't sending the right MIDI messages. Specifically watch the values put out for CC64 when the pedal is down and up. The up value should be between 0 - 63 and the down value should be between 64 - 127.

The only other thing I can suggest is that you add some debug code such as I did for the following version of the script (which I'm posting now in Nils' KScript Editor format since you said you have Nils' Editor). Using the scrolling label named 'Info' you can sprinkle 'add_text_line' messages around in key places in the script so you can watch what is happening as you test.

Hope this helps

God Bless,

Bob





*on init*
*declare* polyphonic attack_id
*declare* rel_group
*declare* rel_vel[6] := (0,50,80,100,110,120)
*declare* !TimeZone[7]
```TimeZone[1] := '0 - 0.260'
```TimeZone[2] := '0.260 - 0.988'
```TimeZone[3] := '0.988 - 1.94'
```TimeZone[4] := '1.94 - 3.4'
```TimeZone[5] := '3.4 - 5.5'
```TimeZone[6] := '5.5 - 7.8'
``*declare* rel_id
``
``*declare* ui_label Info (3,6)
````set_text(Info,'')
``*declare* ui_button Clear
``
``message('')
*end on* _{ init }_

*on note*
``disallow_group(ALL_GROUPS)
``allow_group(find_group('Attack')) 
``*select* EVENT_VELOCITY
````*case* 127
``````attack_id := 5
````*case* 110 *to* 126
``````attack_id := 4
````*case* 82 *to* 109
``````attack_id := 3
````*case* 54 *to* 81
``````attack_id := 2
````*case* 26 *to* 53
``````attack_id := 1
````*case* 0 *to* 25
``````attack_id := 0
``*end select*
``message('Attack ' & attack_id)
_(* *)_``add_text_line(Info,'NCB Triggered, EvtID = ' & EVENT_ID)
*end on* _{ note }_

*on release*
_(* *)_``add_text_line(Info,'RCB Triggered, EvtID = ' & EVENT_ID)
``*if* ((attack_id # 0) *and* (CC[64] < 64) *and* (EVENT_PAR[3] # 1234))
_(* *)_``add_text_line(Info,'Release Condition Satisfied')
````disallow_group(ALL_GROUPS)
````select_group
````show_info
````rel_id := play_note(EVENT_NOTE + 12,rel_vel[attack_id],0,1000000)
````set_event_par(rel_id,3,1234)````
``*end if*
*end on* _{ release }_

*on ui_control* (Clear)
``Clear := 0
``set_text(Info,'')
*end on* _{ Clear }_

*function* select_group
``*select*(NOTE_DURATION[EVENT_NOTE])
````*case* 1 *to* 260000
``````rel_group := 1
````*case* 260001 *to* 988000
``````rel_group := 2
````*case* 988001 *to* 1936000
``````rel_group := 3````
````*case* 1936001 *to* 3397000
``````rel_group := 4````
````*case* 3397001 *to* 5500000
``````rel_group := 5````
````*case* 5500001 *to* 7800000
``````rel_group := 6 
``*end select*
``allow_group(rel_group)``
*end function* _{ select_group }_

*function* show_info
``message('Attack ID ' & attack_id & ': ' ...
``````````````````````& TimeZone[rel_group] & ' sec Release')``
*end function* _{ show_info }_


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Here's a few other things that I ought to mention. Some of these are very elementary and I haven't previously thought them worth mentioning but, since we seem to be getting such different results, maybe I should bring them up. Also since the basic problem is tied in with how the KSP triggers the RCB, and that is a royal mess to explain, I'll point out some possibilities that might be connected with the possibility that you might be holding down the pedal too long.

Right up front, even though it's been asked before, just be absolutely sure that in Instrument Options you have the Pedal + CC option selected for MIDI controller 64.

When you say the release samples don't play when you release the sustain pedal, are you only* listening *or are you also *watching* the group editor display for visual indication that the groups are maybe being triggered but you just aren't hearing them? I notice that your test instrument release groups get very quiet for the higher groups.

Are you hitting the keys hard enough to get above velocity > 25? If not, release samples *will not trigger by your design*.

Finally, are you holding the sustain pedal down longer than the unlooped sample length? For your test instrument this is just over 20 seconds or so. If you sustain a note with the pedal beyond the sample's length, there will be no RCB trigger when you release the pedal. 

This whole area of when the RCB is and isn't triggered is a big morass of confusion and inconsitentent behavior. Moreover, the details of how it behaves keep changing through the various releases of K2. However, as long as you are using looped samples or samples that are longer than you ever hold the sustain pedal, then the RCB triggering problems shouldn't get involved.

Along these lines, the last update I made to the script with the event parm3 deal shouldn't really be needed because when you generate a note (using the play_note function) *inside the RCB,* when that note ends the RCB won't be retriggered in most of the K2 versions (possibly all of them) but just to be safe I added this additional test.

I'm a little surprised that no one else following this thread has tried downloading your little instrument and performing your little test. If anyone else is still reading this thread, it would be nice to hear what kind of results you get compared to ours (and what version of K2 you are running, etc). Come on guys, this test only takes a few minutes, let's hear from you.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Bo Clausen (Jun 4, 2007)

Big Bob @ Sun Jun 03 said:


> I'm a little surprised that no one else following this thread has tried downloading your little instrument and performing your little test. If anyone else is still reading this thread, it would be nice to hear what kind of results you get compared to ours (and what version of K2 you are running, etc). Come on guys, this test only takes a few minutes, let's hear from you.



I get a 404 error when i try to download the instrument.

Regards
Bo


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Bo,

Thanks for trying to do the test. I too get an error 404 now when I try to download Chris' Instrument. What's the story Chris?

Bob


----------



## MCChris (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm sorry - I forgot to mention that I changed the link. So here it is again:

http://www.cfrentzen.de/media/1960release.nki (www.cfrentzen.de/media/1960release.nki)

Please try it and post your results.

To Big Bob: Yes, I am absolutely sure that I am using the Pedal + CC option selected for MIDI controller 64. I checked my keyboards midi messages to make sure the pedal is sending the correct data to my computer. The down value is 127 and the up value is 0 which is fine. So when playing this instrument I am not only hearing but also seeing what is happening and I can definately not see the release group to be triggered or the release group keys to be played. 

Christian


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 5, 2007)

Are you using Kontakt2 in stand-alone mode, or as a plug-in? Maybe your sequencer is doing some filtering you are not aware of.


----------



## Bo Clausen (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Christian and Bob

Well - as far as I can tell - it's working fine here.

Using the downloaded instrument + the included script - no problem with the sustain pedal/release samples.

Using Bobs last script instead also working fine - if I move the release samples to F1 and F#1 - (Christian, your version have the release samples on F2 and F#2 - why?)

Testing in Cubase 4 as a VSTi on a PC.

Regards
Bo


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Chris,

You didn't address one topic, are you playing with a velocity greater than 25? If not, the release groups won't trigger by design. Have you tried adding the debug window and inserting 'add_text_line' statements in strategic locations to get a handle on what is happening?

It will be interesting to see what results Bo gets if he runs the test.

God Bless,

Bob

EDIT: Whoops, I see Bo has already ran the test (I didn't notice the 2nd page of posts until I made this one). Looks like Bo is getting the same thing I do Chris. What say you to that?


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 6, 2007)

Bo Clausen @ Tue Jun 05 said:


> Hey Christian and Bob
> 
> Well - as far as I can tell - it's working fine here.
> 
> ...



Hi Bo,

Sorry I haven't had a chance to respond to this post before now (I was trying to get the SIPS V151 release straightened out).

Anyway, thank you ever so much for running this test.

BTW I think the reason Chris put the release samples on F2 & F#2 is because of the way I made up my 60's organ instrument. I just made that instrument with the same release group content as group 0, so I told Chris to add a +12 to the note parameter of play_note in the release code so he could easily distinguish the sound of the release groups from the trigger group. But, Chris then made his abbreviated version (the one you downloaded) and so he left the +12 in the script and thus needed to put the release samples an octave up. I don't know why he didn't want to make the same test instrument that I did but, since he made a different one, I've just been testing with his after that. All I wanted to do was to make sure we were all using the same instrument for our tests.

*And, Chris,* the only thing that I can conclude from all this is that there must be something different about your setup compared to the norm. Maybe a few others will offer to run this test and it might prove interesting to see if anyone can repro your problem. Meanwhile, try the debug process I outlined to see if you can discover what's happening in your setup. 

God Bless,

Bob


----------

